# ***GFX GP Round 2 Voting Toxic VS jbritt



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome back in this our second Semi Final match up we have jbritt taking on Toxic in our event poster showdown.

Here we go, 


jbritt











Toxic


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JBritt you got my vote, nice work.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Had to go with Toxic's...that theme is nice.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow this was definitely the toughest matchup. I would've voted for JBritt against almost all the others submissions in round 2 but Toxic, your's is head and shoulders above the other submissions this round. Looks like something I would really see put out by Strikeforce


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Toxic said:


> JBritt you got my vote, nice work.


At least I got one vote, haha. Great job Toxic, you got my vote.:thumbsup:


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

toxic got my vote, that poster is some amazing work :thumb02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

if i didnt forget about this i would have voted for jbritt because i love that old schoolish look.


----------

